# two boy kittens fighting



## kitsiana (Nov 8, 2004)

I got my first boy, Cheezel, 12 weeks, 4 weeks ago and he settled in really well. I was given another kitten, another boy - 7 weeks - a couple of weeks ago, and now Cheezel won't stop jumping on his back and biting down. The new kitten, JubJub is sometimes instigating this behaviour by running up to Cheezel when he's sleeping and biting him. I'm keeping them separated most of the day, but is there any hope of them settling down? The vet won't neuter them until early next year, so what can I do to help the situation? I'm going on holiday in a few weeks time and it would be nice to have them at least ignoring each other, if not mates.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's an article on introductions:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... roductions

However, because they are kittens, they are probably just playing. Play fighting can get pretty rough, especially with a couple of boys! I don't think there's anything to worry about, it really sounds like they are already getting on pretty well.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree with Dr. Jean. After raising many kittens, I can tell you they play very rough at times and this is normal behavior.


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

kitsiana


I'm in the same boat as you...2 male kittens 9 weeks old today. Full of vim and vigor, not to mention claws, teeth, and more energy than a nuclear reactor!

They fuss, wrestle, and bite each other on the neck. Every once in a while one will even cry a little when the other bites a bit to hard... (that's when I step in and seperate them).

20 minutes later they are sleepy and cuddled up together fast asleep like when they wre with their littermates.

Cats amaze me more everyday


----------



## kitsiana (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for all replies. I talked to the vet today and told me I couldn't have picked a worse time for getting a new kitten in the household, with Cheezel not being mature enough to handle another kitty so soon. 

I've let them rough play quite a bit today, supervised of course, and right now they're curled up to each other sleeping. It's a big relief to have at least a little bit of relief to the constant chasing each other.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh, your vet is just a spoilsport! The *best* time to get another kitten is while the first one is still young; introductions go much more smoothly and the bond they form will be much deeper. You did the right thing, and it will all be fine, really!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey there! i have two female kittens and they chase each other all the time.. my eldest kitten angel is nearly 7 months and she plays rough with ashley whos 8 weeks so much so she doesnt know when its time to let go yet or not.. so frustrating!!!!!!!!


----------

